# Rate my set



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

hello everyone,

im new here and im a beginner snowboarder but i've went snowboarding several times already. So i decided to buy a board so i don't have to rent every single time i go snowboarding. i asked the guy at the store for a set for a beginner, so he got out a set like this:

Board: Nitro Misfit Banzai
Bindings: Forum Recon
Boots: Thirtytwo Prion

is it any good for me?
thanks for reading


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

idk about the boots but the board is what I use and I love it


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

It looks like youve got a pretty good setup for the boots and bindings, but I never heard of the board. Besides that it seems pretty solid!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

i've never heard anything about the boots but the board and bindigns are supposed to be good. pretty nice setup


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah its good, but thats some expensive sh!t eh?


----------

